# Traveling for 5 minutes with a new hedgehog



## Jadoxkast (May 20, 2010)

My gf doesn't want to leave her hedgehog alone tonight (she lives 5 mins away) so she wants to bring him over here with his cage (aquarium, we already ordered a new martin cage to replace though) is that ok for the hedgehog or will it be too stressful for him?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Some will do fine with that and some will not.


----------



## Jadoxkast (May 20, 2010)

so what would signs be of him being stressed out?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

So...every night so she can visit? Does she stay all night or just a few hours? 

If she just stays just to visit I'd probably do a playpen set that stays at your house. Bring whatever blankey he is used to having, maybe a pigloo or box to sleep in, in the playpen when she isn't holding him.

If she stays all night then ya, I'd advise her to bring everything so he still has his wheel and setup that he is used to.

Hope that helps, not trying to be intrusive.


----------



## Jadoxkast (May 20, 2010)

no its ok you aren't being intrusive, tonight she will be here for the night so yeah she will bring his stuff. 

i just was concerned that it could have a negative impact on him by bringing him rather than leaving him home. she was just concerned that he would get up and maybe knock his water bowl over etc.... plus since she just got him she wants to spend time with him.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It should not be too big of a deal, as long as you try to keep as much the same as possible. The cage should be arranged the same, the light schedule should be the same, etc. If he stops eating, becomes less active, acts different, etc. the moving around might be bothering him and it would probably be a good idea to find a more stable housing arrangement for him.


----------

